# Hard latex vs. soft latex



## Pau Diaz (Nov 28, 2011)

A source in Thailand has said that hard latex is normally used in the production of boxing gloves. However, Twins and Muay Thai design their gloves with soft latex, which, according to my contact places less stress on the fighter´s hands.

The hard latex is said to absorb the impacts against the heavy bags, etc, in order to build more strength and stamina.

What are the benefits and drawbacks of hard and soft latex?


----------



## Cyriacus (Nov 28, 2011)

Personally, having tried both, I find Hard Latex to feel better on Impact. Otherwise, Im not sure it makes that terribly much of a difference. The Impact feels about the same. To Me, anyway.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you comparing a "fight glove" vs "training glove" or vs "heavy bag glove". There are differences in the design as well as the material used. A fight or sparring glove should not be used on the heavy bag and will not hold up to the rigors of hard heavy bag training. The training glove is a combination type of glove for bag work and "light" sparring. For heavy sparring use a sparring glove.(usually larger and softer for the protection of the opponent). Use the correct glove for what type of training you are doing.


----------

